# Sigma Brushes



## deja1214 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey,

I was interested in the Sigma brushes as I've read so much about them (and their great quality). Has anyone in the UK (or anyone in Europe) ordered these brushes? How have they stacked up? Does shipping actually take 3 weeks? Anyone know of any comparable Europe-based brands? Sorry about all the questions but I know how easy it is to get swept into the hype. Thanks.


----------



## bis (Jun 22, 2009)

I have ordered the 188 and the 239. The 239 is so freaking amazing, I love this brush. Really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this brush. The 188 is nice as well.
They are really good value for money I think.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 23, 2009)

I've ordered SS188 from them and the shipping took a week. The brush is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use it for blushes.


----------



## deja1214 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## makeupbysarab (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deja1214* 

 
_Hey,

I was interested in the Sigma brushes as I've read so much about them (and their great quality). Has anyone in the UK (or anyone in Europe) ordered these brushes? How have they stacked up? Does shipping actually take 3 weeks? Anyone know of any comparable Europe-based brands? Sorry about all the questions but I know how easy it is to get swept into the hype. Thanks._

 
 I have buy the sigma set(the cheap) and really there are brushes like the 219 that I like more from sigma comparing to the MAC one. The shipping was 3 weeks to me. And if you want I found a site Kosmetik Kosmo that sell some sigma brushes and they ship within Europe. And they ship in 2 days so....


----------



## AndSparkle (Jun 10, 2010)

I've never tried Sigma brushes, but I know that Love Make Up - Authentic and Genuine Cosmetics sell them, and I've ordered from them before and the shipping is both cheap and fast, so if you do get them, it might be worth looking into getting them from there? 
As for comparables, I'd try Crown Brush tbh, they're cheaper and have a bigger range, and they are really good quality. I love the Badger brushes!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 5, 2010)

I have already ordered a few Sigma brushes and the quality has convinced me! Service and shipping were great as well. No problems at all.


----------

